# My chipmunk outdoor aviary *Pic heavy*



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thought i'd post some pictures of my outdoor chippie aviary.

It's been good weather today so i decided to give them a clean out, They will have a new boyfriend soon called Rusty so they've all gotten some nice new nest boxes and tonight whilst they're asleep they will get a huge part of a small tree that fell over into the field so they will be very happy. Just gave them some plum, banana and a corn of the cob


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

More pictures!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

The last lot.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

wow, they look very happy chipmunks!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Thats insane! How many do you have? I love the white one, send it to me? :thumbsup:


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes they are, they even have heating for them cold days!

I have 5 girls outside and soon to be 1 boy.

3 inside in two different cages. There is 3 babies inside too. Two of which are going to new homes and one will be staying to live with the outside girls

I have 3 white ones but they staying right here:lol:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

3!! Surely you can spare me one :lol:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

wow that looks amazing!! very lucky chipmunks


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha come to Scotland next year and you might be able to get some little white babies:lol:

Thanks LostGirl we done it all quite cheap too luckily my dads a great bargain hunter and good at DIY


----------

